# Steve Williams remarks



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok... since we are trying to pick up the posting pace here, I'll start a new thread. This is the only golf forum I read where Steve Williams rude and vulgar comment hasn't even been mentioned. Here is the gist of it:



> "I wouldn't call Mickelson a great player ... 'cause I hate the prick."


Then Phil's response:



> "After seeing Steve Williams' comments all I could think of was how lucky I am to have a class act like Bones on my bag and representing me,"


Phil shows a level of class that Steve Williams would do well to emulate.

And Tiger:



> "I was disappointed to read the comments attributed to Steve Williams about Phil Mickelson, a player that I respect," he said. "It was inappropriate. The matter has been discussed and dealt with."


You get the feeling that Tiger was not only unhappy about reading this, but he was really not happy about having to clean up after his caddie. They are supposed to be good friends, but this sort of incident can really put a strain on a friendship that is also a business relationship.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I don't think tiger was to happy he had to clean up the mess sometimes people should just think before they speak.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have never met, nor even been around Phil to say whether he came across as a gentleman or a jerk, but this nature of comment about him keeps surfacing a few times every year. It makes me wonder if there is some truth behind it.

Fortunately for Steve Williams, his relationship with Tiger is probably solid enough that he won't lose his job, but there have been a few caddies that have when they became controversial, whether in the name of their boss or not. At the level of the PGA Tour, those players just don't need any distractions.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Williams should stick to what he's good at. That's packing Tiger's bag like the good little mule he is. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

marto97 said:


> Williams should stick to what he's good at. That's packing Tiger's bag like the good little mule he is. :thumbsdown:


That's pretty much the essence of what pros want from caddies, I think. There was something going around once where they tried to define a good caddy in as short a paragraph as possible and it really came down to stuff like be on time, be sober, keep the clubs clean and don't speak unless spoken to.

On the other hand, an awful lot of credit is given to a caddy who takes a nervous player down the home stretch and guides him in to his first win, his first major, whatever. It's probably tough being a caddy and knowing when to be supportive, when to question the pro's opinion about a club, when to offer a comment and when to shut up.

I wouldn't want the job.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

On another site I found Butch Harmon's comments on this incident. As Tiger's former coach and Phil's current one, he knows both players intimately, so I find his reaction to be interesting:



> "I can't believe he said what he said. I think it's deplorable he would say something like that," said the American, who has also coached Woods. "Golf is a game of honour and integrity and that was a very uncalled for remark. I don't think it's any reflection of what Tiger thinks of Phil Mickelson."
> 
> Harmon said he could not understand why Williams lashed out.
> "Phil Mickelson is one of the most popular players in the world, every bit as popular as Tiger Woods. He's a nice guy, all the guys like Phil, so I don't know where Steve was coming from with that comment. Personally, I would assume he would wish he'd never made it.
> I would have loved to have heard a recording of the conversation between (Williams) and Tiger. I worked with Tiger for 10 years and I can tell you he wouldn't have been very happy with that."


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The statemant was taken out of context, according to Williams, Mickelson has never given me reason to think that he was an Oscar Myer, Do you think Williams is upset over the loss when Phil put a shot in the junk which became an unplayable lie an he and Woods lost to some lesser known players. just a hunch


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The media loves taking things out of context it gives us something to talk about though


----------

